# Black tactical tritium watch sugtestions?



## insigma (Jan 17, 2014)

I am pretty shy posting this thread as its my third suggestion thread but im really desperate at this one. 
I want to buy a gift to an important person. Likes simple black-out style and needs a tough one. Real tough one. As he really likes tritium watches and plan to buy a tactical watch as he said. Well, he was seeking something like Kobold Black Ops. I searched forums and couldnt find any good reviews except a few. Too many about Luminox but the look of them makes it look cheap and low quality IMO. So my budget is max 400 USD.
Traser P6600 Shadow? Well looks good, nice specs but the second hand doesnt have lume or tubes.
Tawatec Titan Black? Perfect look and specs, but price is way too high.
S&w, uzi, humwee looks, feels and is cheap so i never got them in list. Luminox looks as i mentioned before, and i have read too many bad comments about its quality, people say it breaks! Nite, isobrite is good at specs ,not really good at price,in the maybe list but couldnt really like the looks of them.

Any help is appreciated.
I may have posted it in the wrong forum, i apologise for it if.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Nite makes a few watches you may like.

Random model:









"He's just a witness"


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

Traser Black Storm Pro








Or Traser Commander







If you don't mind some grey

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## windows95 (May 24, 2013)

Nite MX10, mines taken a proper beating in the tunnels, a very capable watch.


----------



## insigma (Jan 17, 2014)

Nite Nato is 400£ which is expensive for me. Hawk looks kinda weird and mx10 looks like a field watch. Gonna search trasers though. Thanks.
Trasers look like Luminoxs. i need a simple bezel and a clean dial as Tawatec Titan Black. Only if i had the money 
Still need recommendations.


----------



## sciumbasci (Jan 30, 2013)

What about this? 270€

Memphis Belle Raptor


----------



## insigma (Jan 17, 2014)

sciumbasci said:


> What about this? 270€
> 
> Memphis Belle Raptor


Does it have a cleaner dial version? It has entered my list


----------



## enderinheaven (Aug 13, 2013)

Traser p6500 is your best bet...










have had mine for 4 years and have beaten the crap out of it and it hasn't lost a beat :-!

oh and they can be had at about 108$

cheers b-)


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Get the real, MIL-PRF 46374G (MIL-PRF-46374G • The Latest & Greatest), McCoy, under $200.


----------



## insigma (Jan 17, 2014)

Traser 6508 seems nice but guess it doesnt have lume in sec. hand.Marathon navigator looks nice, but is it Quartz?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

It is.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## sciumbasci (Jan 30, 2013)

insigma said:


> Does it have a cleaner dial version? It has entered my list


No, the only other version available is the guastatore (saboteur, sapper) which has a slight different version of both the dial and the bezel.





































Though, if I'm not wrong, on request Memphis Belle produces custom dials.


----------



## Mudman001 (Jul 3, 2008)

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/04/11/u8u9e7a8.jpg[/IMG
B25 Bombfrog with Navy Seal Logo face. I t has blue tritium vial lume on all three hands and hour markers.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudman001 (Jul 3, 2008)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## insigma (Jan 17, 2014)

Mudman001 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


That ones perfect except the auto movt. need quartz. but thanks i'll search it

Sorry could only find reviews and the Bradystraps.com about this. Can you help a little? Seems nice but have to check the timing values

Found a few sources.


----------



## spydie fanatic (Dec 24, 2009)

insigma said:


> Traser 6508 seems nice but guess it doesnt have lume in sec. hand.Marathon navigator looks nice, but is it Quartz?


The traser 6508 does have a tritium tube on the second hand; it also has a nicer movement ronda 715. The 6500 has no tritium tube on second hand and a ronda 515.

The marathon navigator is currently only available in quartz. The marathon general purpose is available in quartz and mechanical.


----------



## spydie fanatic (Dec 24, 2009)

Camguy said:


> Get the real, MIL-PRF 46374G (MIL-PRF-46374G • The Latest & Greatest), McCoy, under $200.
> 
> View attachment 1452774


Wear one half the time, except its the new sage green USMC variant |>


----------



## Cmdr.Lee (Mar 1, 2013)

enderinheaven said:


> Traser p6500 is your best bet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the lug width for strap changes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris B. (Feb 11, 2006)

How about the Nite Hawk? The dial is very clean, it uses bright T100 tubes, and has a durable quartz movement. New they sell now for less than $400...


----------



## RSA27 (Oct 15, 2010)

If you want something a bit more 'field watch', I would look at this one. It is one of the best speced field watches you can buy. The company is based in the UK - they do service on Traser watches, but also make their own field watches using the same Tritium sources.
Sapphire crystal, 100m or 200m WR. , nice quartz movement (Ronda 715 with 10 yr. battery), screwed lugs, screwdown back and you can choose blue or green lume. It is fairly light, unobtrusive, and would definitely qualify as a 'tactical' watch.
It will be my next field watch.







Here is the link:
H3 GWS G10 Pro Black Military Watch - Direct from militarywatchshop.co.uk


----------



## spydie fanatic (Dec 24, 2009)

samael_6978 said:


> Traser Black Storm Pro
> View attachment 1451393


Traser p6504 black storm pro now has a red second hand...this must be an older model? Always was one of my favorite watches besides the TSAR.


----------



## spydie fanatic (Dec 24, 2009)

Cmdr.Lee said:


> What's the lug width for strap changes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


22mm on most trasers, which are variants of the 6500...6508, 6504, 6506, etc.

The 5900 and others I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## spydie fanatic (Dec 24, 2009)

RSA27 said:


> If you want something a bit more 'field watch', I would look at this one. It is one of the best speced field watches you can buy. The company is based in the UK - they do service on Traser watches, but also make their own field watches using the same Tritium sources.
> Sapphire crystal, 100m or 200m WR. , nice quartz movement (Ronda 715 with 10 yr. battery), screwed lugs, screwdown back and you can choose blue or green lume. It is fairly light, unobtrusive, and would definitely qualify as a 'tactical' watch.
> It will be my next field watch.
> View attachment 1457699
> ...


Hope you have a better experience if you buy a GWS G10 Black Pro Diver direct from there.

I won't go into it here...don't want to derail this thread.

But if you like it, go ahead. 

I basically had terrible service and learned my lesson.

The design is absolutely beautiful though.

SF


----------



## Diablo_331 (Sep 27, 2013)

I have an Isobright ISO203MIL that I've really put though it's paces over the past year or so. I've worked construction and also done mechanical work with it. I haven't been gentle to it at all and it's still ticking away. It looks very similar to the Nite Hawk posted above (which I didn't know existed until today). The Nite Hawk would've been high on my list back when I was shopping around for my blacked out tritium watch but I would've still went with the Isobright just because of the sapphire crystal.


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

[quote name="samael_6978" post=7649198]Traser Black Storm Pro







[/QUOTE]

Traser p6504 black storm pro now has a red second hand...this must be an older model? Always was one of my favorite watches besides the TSAR.

I bought this one used on forum. The ones with red second hand are special tactical edition. Either way it is a great watch.

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmdr.Lee (Mar 1, 2013)

spydie fanatic said:


> 22mm on most trasers, which are variants of the 6500...6508, 6504, 6506, etc.
> 
> The 5900 and others I can't remember off the top of my head.


Thank You!..Going to order a 6500 and want to swap out the OEM nato for a 3 ring zulu with black pvd hardware.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spydie fanatic (Dec 24, 2009)

Cmdr.Lee said:


> Thank You!..Going to order a 6500 and want to swap out the OEM nato for a 3 ring zulu with black pvd hardware.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had tried zulu and natos, but ended up going with a black sports velcro strap. I prefer this type because you can still easily wash it and you have the best possible fit to your wrist; with zulu/nato bands, they would always slide up and down my wrist...either too tight or too loose.


----------



## Cmdr.Lee (Mar 1, 2013)

spydie fanatic said:


> I had tried zulu and natos, but ended up going with a black sports velcro strap. I prefer this type because you can still easily wash it and you have the best possible fit to your wrist; with zulu/nato bands, they would always slide up and down my wrist...either too tight or too loose.


Never thought of that as being a option...I know what you mean by not getting a comfortable fit with a nato/zulu...I may try that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strela (Apr 30, 2005)

While not a trite-tube watch, the CWC SBS is another tritium lumed choice. It is a bit more than you wish to spend, but they are extremely well made watches, and the pedigree on them is pretty outstanding.

British ROYAL NAVY Diver - genuine

Oops, looks like Howard is out of them at the time. You can also look here, direct from the maker:

CWC - Cabot Watch Company | SBS Divers Watch

Sorry, looks like they only sell Luminova versions now. My bad. 0 for 2 for me today...


----------



## drjmills (May 21, 2009)

How about a Tawatec?


----------



## spydie fanatic (Dec 24, 2009)

Cmdr.Lee said:


> Never thought of that as being a option...I know what you mean by not getting a comfortable fit with a nato/zulu...I may try that!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


18mm and 20mm bands of this type seem plentiful and are even available in two versions at my local wally's world. The 22mm are hard to find and I ended up having to buy some timex expedition verisons to find a 22mm fit.


----------



## insigma (Jan 17, 2014)

Plan to buy a Bombfrog BT25 after asking the maker for a quartz one if he can make one. If he says no then i'll keep seeking. Thanks for all your help and interest on this thread.


----------



## GatorJ (Feb 26, 2006)

Chris B. said:


> ....it uses bright T100 tubes,...


No such thing. "T100" refers to the range of radioactivity the watch produces as measured in millicuries.....between 26 and 100.


----------



## GatorJ (Feb 26, 2006)

RSA27 said:


> If you want something a bit more 'field watch', I would look at this one. It is one of the best speced field watches you can buy. The company is based in the UK - they do service on Traser watches, but also make their own field watches using the same Tritium sources.
> Sapphire crystal, 100m or 200m WR. , nice quartz movement (Ronda 715 with 10 yr. battery), screwed lugs, screwdown back and you can choose blue or green lume. It is fairly light, unobtrusive, and would definitely qualify as a 'tactical' watch.
> It will be my next field watch.
> View attachment 1457699
> ...


I have one.....HIGHLY recommended.


----------



## spydie fanatic (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks like you had a better experience.

No debris and fuzzies under the crystal? Screw bars permanently in place with rubber cement or whatever they use?

I don't recommend. The tritium was weaker than my 6+ year old truglo with blue tritium. Inside of the case was marked Feb 2014, so it had to be brand new.

Did I get a lemon or customer return who swapped out dials/movement? All I know is my emails went unanswered and it turned out to be a waste of my money. 

Learned my lesson :-(


----------



## Plissken (Aug 21, 2006)

sciumbasci said:


> What about this? 270€
> 
> Memphis Belle Raptor


Looks the same watch as the Praetorian PJS Chinese watch rebranded:

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachme...limited-quantities-pjswatches_navigator_1.jpg


----------



## l3wy (Jun 16, 2012)

spydie fanatic said:


> Wear one half the time, except its the new sage green USMC variant |>


Thanks for mentioning the USMC variant... Just ordered one. My wallet hates you though. 😀

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## insigma (Jan 17, 2014)

I just noticed that traser has started manufacturing a new watch called Outdoor Pioneer. Has glass polyamide or kinda case and bezel with k1 mineral glass. Has quartz movt and they sell this for 190 chf. Is that material durable?


----------



## neolamp (Dec 16, 2012)

I second TAWATEC - I have this one. Great watch, finish and checked a lot of buttons for me.


----------



## IceIsNice (May 2, 2014)

Have a question about the Tawatec E.O.Diver MK II Tactical Green watch. Does the date change automatically or do you have to change it everyday? I'm sorry, I'm new to the forums and I had no idea where to post my question.


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

IceIsNice said:


> Have a question about the Tawatec E.O.Diver MK II Tactical Green watch. Does the date change automatically or do you have to change it everyday? I'm sorry, I'm new to the forums and I had no idea where to post my question.


The date will change over on its own. You will have to change it manually ahead when a month does not have 31 days (or 29 days for February [unless it is a Leap Year]), though.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Considering how difficult it is to get something exactly right to your taste and in budget, perhaps you can sidestep the issue and give something else that may very well be just as appreciated in a different way. Hence perhaps check out the G-Shock "Rangeman", one of the most interesting models in the lineup with great functionality and sturdiness (as good or better as any of the more fragile analog watches quoted here), and it has a light when you need it (which is not tritium but it works).


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

insigma said:


> I want to buy a gift to an important person. Likes simple black-out style and needs a tough one. Real tough one.





MrDagon007 said:


> Considering how difficult it is to get something exactly right to your taste and in budget, perhaps you can sidestep the issue and give something else that may very well be just as appreciated in a different way. Hence perhaps check out the G-Shock "Rangeman", one of the most interesting models in the lineup with great functionality and sturdiness (as good or better as any of the more fragile analog watches quoted here), and it has a light when you need it (which is not tritium but it works).


'nuff said.

cheers


----------



## Christofero (Jun 26, 2009)

insigma said:


> Traser 6508 seems nice but guess it doesnt have lume in sec. hand.Marathon navigator looks nice, but is it Quartz?


It does actually have Lume in the second hand...

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------

